
What Entrepreneurs Can Learn From Eight-Year-Olds - MaysonL
http://www.infochachkie.com/lemonade/
======
Alexian
This is a great post. It's nice to know there are some real advantages against
big companies during the startup phase.

------
mollylynn
Nice post. I love the analogy - very creative and spot on.

